# Got Me Some Vape Mob Juice!



## elvin119 (10/6/14)

Got some Ecto plasma from Vape Mob on Monday .............. awesome taste!
Better than any of the Liqua flavours! I will stick to Vape Mob juice from now on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

also try vapour mountains range . 

one of the best ive tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/14)

shabbar said:


> also try vapour mountains range .
> 
> one of the best ive tried



It is really that good I have had the good fortune of trying lots of juice from reputable international and local suppliers and one of my all time favorites is a Vapour Mountain product. VM4 is in my top 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

Ecto plasma was the first VapeMOB juice I tried, totally blew me away.... but I think I over did it and now find it very harsh and a bit too sweet


----------

